# Nissan Avenir Salut X 1996



## kiwiguy (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

Just wondering if the Avenir Salut X is a model available in the States too, or if it`s badged under a different name there?.
The stationwagon I have is a Jap import, 1996, 1998cc.
I`d post a photo, if I could work out how to.

Cheers, Kiwiguy.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't think i've ever heard of that. if you send me a link to the pic i'll try to post it up.


----------



## kiwiguy (May 4, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply.
If you like to go to allanzodiac's photos and albums on webshots
which is my homepage at webshots, and check out the albumn "Cars, Japanese and early American, you`ll find 3 photos of the Avenir in there.
And while you`re there, feel free to check out my other photo albumns too if you like.

Cheers, Kiwiguy.


----------



## Unkownsalutions (6 mo ago)

Whats the diffrence between the salut ! And the salut x??


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Avenir


----------

